
Drone Kickstarter “Zano” goes bust after burning 3.6m in crowdfunding - empressplay
http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/19/9759834/zano-drone-bankrupt-liquidation-kickstarter?utm_campaign=theverge&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
thedogeye
We'll see a lot more of these as groups that had only ever made one prototype
raised millions or tens of millions pre-selling products whose bill of
materials cost they did not even understand.

~~~
saundby
Not to mention how they get taken to the cleaners by suppliers who can see the
public side of the project's finances and make rapacious demands on the cost
of that BoM after the fundraising closes. Projects would be well advised to
have hidden backers as well, to prevent all the money from being in sight,
even if they get multiple cost quotes before the Kickstarter.

